# Baron Davis Injury Update



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Baron Davis, who strained his lower back in the 4th quarter vs. Atlanta on Friday night, will not travel to Milwaukee for Saturday night's game vs. the Bucks. He will be listed as day-to-day.
> 
> Forward Rodney Rogers will miss the next four to six weeks with a sprained left knee.


That doesn't look good for the Hornets. :| 

[Link]


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey, come on, he is only day-to-day...this injury could have been worse...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

If he plays during the Warriors game then we have a chance to win. If he doesn't we could definitely lose.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

barons out for 1-2 weeks, i just read it on the nba tv news ticker thing. Not a good sign for us, lets hope that darrell steps up bigtime and j.r. smith gets some more minutes with garcia as well, i can't imagine how discouraged davis would be coming back to an 0-10 team.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> barons out for 1-2 weeks, i just read it on the nba tv news ticker thing. Not a good sign for us, lets hope that darrell steps up bigtime and j.r. smith gets some more minutes with garcia as well, i can't imagine how discouraged davis would be coming back to an 0-10 team.


Would he come back to a 0-10 team???


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Baron is pulling a T-Mac this season!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> Baron is pulling a T-Mac this season!


No he is not. I was at the game when he got hurt. For anyone to say he is faking it is ridiculous.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

After what Nash did last nigh to Terry I don't want to think about what he'll do to us tonight. He's going to pick apart Armstrong and Harrington, if Scott even plays him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hornets guard Baron Davis will miss at least five games after being put on the injured list Wednesday because of an inflamed disc in his lower back.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

any news on b-dizzle?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

ive actually had the same problem myself. The worst part is when the inflamed disc pushes to the side and pinches the nerve that runs down your hip and leg.

Means you can bearly walk. But its easily rectified with a bit of rest and a load of anti-inflamatories. Hes just gotta make sure he doenst over do it. 

Meaning do your gym session and your practices in one day. Its essential to get rest after exercise with an inflamed disc problem. To let the swelling die down. 

Back to back games will hurt him. Alot. I dont recommend he play back to back games at all. Untill a few months when hes healed properly.


----------

